# Estonia Meistriliiga picks



## Darkness (Sep 27, 2022)

Paide vs Trans shows 95% value in away win. The odds are however 10 and that means small chance of success
Kuressaare vs Tammeka shows 13% value in away win. Odds 4.50 are solid. This one is a good one


----------

